# My narrow Alpha male.



## dduek (Sep 16, 2014)

Even aquAtic turtle, sun bath is quite essential part of living beings. 


Fat hip reminds me his appitite. Please be bigger fat boy. 


He is now in the plastic box. 
Can wait to move new house for giving him a new aqua box.


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2014)

He's very cute.


----------



## lismar79 (Sep 16, 2014)

So cool looking!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi Alex:

That's a pretty cute little turtle.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 16, 2014)

Amazing looking species! I Never seen one before.


----------



## dduek (Sep 16, 2014)

wellington said:


> He's very cute.


Thanks!!


----------



## dduek (Sep 16, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> So cool looking!


He is badass !


----------



## dduek (Sep 16, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Alex:
> 
> That's a pretty cute little turtle.


Hi~Yvonne G, yes he is. Female..she's gone by inner infection and lack of UVB light. I should have awared of that.


----------



## dduek (Sep 16, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Amazing looking species! I Never seen one before.


This species is called 'narrow bridged musk turtle' 'claudius angustus''vampire turtle' 
This turtle is so attractive for many reasons!!


----------

